# I think my rabbit may be pregnant????



## Nova (May 14, 2011)

I have a intact female Netherland Dwarf that is about 1 1/2. She goes outside everyday on a very long leash (on an acreage/not fenced) and I think she may have gotten pregnant by a wild rabbit. I see 2 rabbits outside every morning but I have never seen them around while she is outside, but of course I am not constantly watching her so they could have been. While bringing her inside yesterday I noticed that her teats felt very pronounced, and after looking at them each one has quite a bit of milk. Her stomach is also quite large for her small frame . She has also started making this wierd squeaking sound when I come near her cage, and then she procedes to try and attack me! I don't see any signs of nesting nor have I seen her pulling out her fur besides the odd chew on her dewlap. She does have bald spots all over her stomach and around her teats, so she must be pulling some out I just haven't seen it.

I have a few questions as I know absolutely nothing about rabbit pregnancy/kits other than their gestation is around 28-33 days.

If she is pregnant how far along does she sound?
How would I know if it is false or real? I have tried palpating but I don't know what I am feeling inside.

I am just so confused as I don't know how I have missed this the previous days/possibly weeks  .
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there any reason she is not spayed?

It seems unlikely she was mated by a wild rabbit, surely you can see her most of the time when she is on her leash?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

My first concern is that you are keeping a rabbit outside unsupervised and on a leash  she could hurt herself and is open to predators.

She should be spayed for health reasons anyway, she sounds hutch territorial but you need to establish whether she is in kit or not first.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

DO NOT PALPATE HER, if you do not know what you are doing you can cause some serious damage.
why do you leave her tied up outside? that is very dangerous, if she spooked she could break her back, she could also easily chew through the leash or harness, they should NEVER be used unsupervised

i would advise getting her spayed soon, 80% of all unspayed does will have developed uterine cancer by the time they are just 5 years old

unfortunatly there is no sure way to know if she is pregnant or not, until babies appear, rabbits are very good at hiding their pregnancies, unless you want to go into ultra sounds or xrays

in the future i would suggest you invest in a nice big secure rabbit run


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Hmm summit doesn't sound right here

-sniff sniff-



In the event I am wrong I can only echo what has already been said and re-emphasise the need to get her spayed. She most likely is having a phantom but obviously no one can be certain until she either gives birth or doesn't.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Hmm summit doesn't sound right here
> 
> -sniff sniff-
> 
> In the event I am wrong I can only echo what has already been said and re-emphasise the need to get her spayed. She most likely is having a phantom but obviously no one can be certain until she either gives birth or doesn't.


sorry, i think thats me you can smell, ill go for a shower shall i :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nova (May 14, 2011)

She is outside on a leash as I don't think it is fair to keep them in cages all day and it lets her get outside and eat grass etc. Her leash is a 20' thin chain so there is no way she can chew through it. Yes, I can see her while she is on the leash (she's only about 10 feet from the house) but I am not constantly watching her, how can she hurt herself on a leash???. As for predators, my German Shepherd Dogs keep everything away.

I don't see the need to spay a rabbit... none of my previous rabbits have gotten cancer or been pregnant.

So if she is pregnant how would I be able to tell how far along she is? She has milk in each of her teats so does that mean she is near the end?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> She is outside on a leash as I don't think it is fair to keep them in cages all day and it lets her get outside and eat grass etc. Her leash is a 20' thin chain so there is no way she can chew through it. Yes, I can see her while she is on the leash (she's only about 10 feet from the house) but I am not constantly watching her, how can she hurt herself on a leash???. As for predators, my German Shepherd Dogs keep everything away.
> 
> I don't see the need to spay a rabbit... none of my previous rabbits have gotten cancer or been pregnant.
> 
> So if she is pregnant how would I be able to tell how far along she is? She has milk in each of her teats so does that mean she is near the end?


I've never heard any thing so ridiculous, if it's true 

Keeping a rabbit tethered up outside. In my years in rescue I've heard some "corkers" and seen some neglected and abused rabbits, but never heard of this 

Get to the vet on Monday if you are genuinely concerned about her and while you are there, ask vet to EXPLAIN to you why it is important to spay rabbits ... Then TAKE their advice, as it doesn't sound as though you want to listen to anyone here ... Though if I am honest, I think this is not a genuine query


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> I don't see the need to spay a rabbit... none of my previous rabbits have gotten cancer or been pregnant.


80% of unspayed females will get either uterine or mammary cancer. Just because you havn't noticed it in the past doesn't mean that they didn't have it. It is also cruel to keep rabbits without same species company. If you get her spayed you can bond her with a castrated buck for company.


----------



## Nova (May 14, 2011)

Lol it does sound ridiculous but it is true! I have her on her little chain that I got at home depot and she is tied to an apple tree.

I asked about pregnancy not peoples advice on spaying/tying them up. So I am asking for help/opinions on those that have had pregnant rabbits before or who know about it as I have no clue.

I have better things to do than pretend to have a pregnant rabbit. That would be the biggest waste of time. 
I can take some pictures of her on her chain with my GSD's right beside her and of her belly if there are any doubts!

I am not concerned about it I am just wondering if she is pregnant etc. It seems quite farfetched that she would get pregnant from a wild rabbit, but she has never had a false pregnancy before nor has she had any of these symptoms.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

If you only want answers that you like, then take her to your vet!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nova said:


> She is outside on a leash as I don't think it is fair to keep them in cages all day and it lets her get outside and eat grass etc. Her leash is a 20' thin chain so there is no way she can chew through it. Yes, I can see her while she is on the leash (she's only about 10 feet from the house) but I am not constantly watching her, how can she hurt herself on a leash???. As for predators, my German Shepherd Dogs keep everything away.
> 
> I don't see the need to spay a rabbit... none of my previous rabbits have gotten cancer or been pregnant.
> 
> So if she is pregnant how would I be able to tell how far along she is? She has milk in each of her teats so does that mean she is near the end?


You cannot be real, I seriously hope you are not!! 

Rabbits cannot be kept on leads, they can easily get spooked, panic and then break their neck! As for your german shepards they should not be left unsupervised with your rabbit anyway! Its not cruel to keep rabbits safe in a decent hutch/run or shed/avairy setup like mine.

Oh well as all your other bunnies havent got cancer of the uterus you must be an expert!! I know hundreds that have come into rescues that have due to not being spayed. If your rabbit is so happy why do you think she lunges at you and trys to bite you????


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

netherland dwarfs are far smaller than a wild rabbit so the risk of her suffering birthing complications are far higher as the babies are likely to be too large to pass down the pelvic canal....please dont risk her life, i urge you to take others advice and get her spayed.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

She could also get that chain looped around her neck and throttle herself, so yeah there is ALOT of harm from doing that. You also cannot be watching what she is eating, or if any bigger animals come into your garden they will eat her - after all she is an easy meal tied up like that.

With regards to the pregnancy - alot of unspayed female rabbits do have phantoms but unfortunately there is little way of knowing if she is having a real pregnancy until the babies arrive. They carry them high up and don't look pregnant. If she is already acting aggressively then if she does have babies, I would be very careful around her young. Don't pulpate her anymore if you dont know what you are doing, it is very hard to feel anyway, you could injure the kits and make mum really poorly if they die inside her.

Also, i really hope she is vaccinated?! xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nova said:


> She is outside on a leash as I don't think it is fair to keep them in cages all day and it lets her get outside and eat grass etc. Her leash is a 20' thin chain so there is no way she can chew through it. Yes, I can see her while she is on the leash (she's only about 10 feet from the house) but I am not constantly watching her, how can she hurt herself on a leash???. *As for predators, my German Shepherd Dogs keep everything away.* I don't see the need to spay a rabbit... none of my previous rabbits have gotten cancer or been pregnant.
> 
> So if she is pregnant how would I be able to tell how far along she is? She has milk in each of her teats so does that mean she is near the end?


how could a wild rabbit get to her if your dogs keep everything else away?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> how could a wild rabbit get to her if your dogs keep everything else away?


lol well spotted:


----------



## Nova (May 14, 2011)

Whoa, what is the issue??
What is wrong with having a rabbit tied up to a leash?? She has a harness made SPECIFICALLY for rabbits (so clearly people tie their rabbits on leashes!) and has a long leash that she can run around on... There really is nothing around here to get spooked by...

To Crofty...FYI it is German ShepHERD Dog not german shepard. They have been raised with rabbits and do not give them a second thought.
I never said it was cruel to have rabbits in hutches etc... I said that I think it is fair for them to get outside and have lots of room.
I never said it is not possible for them to get cancer!!! And clearly I do not think I am an expert or else I would know about rabbit pregnancy as well which as I've stated I don't and obviously would not need to ask on a forum.
Once again, stop putting words in my mouth. I never said she is happy! If you read the original post I said she has just STARTED making squeaking noises and trying to attack me since this whole possible pregnancy started.

Thank you fuzzymum for actually answering my question. 

celicababe1986... I said as for PREDATORS, my GSD's keep them away. Is a rabbit a predator? No. They will kill coyotes/foxes/cats if they come in the yard. Obviously since they are around my rabbit they are used to them and do not chase them.... Common sense should tell you that, but I see you are jumping on the bandwagon as well.

Irregardless clearly everyone except a select few are too busy criticizing to actually answer the questions on the original topic!!

So thanks to those that offered adviced. I guess I will just wait and eventually I will find out as it seems most of you have issues with being decent to someone seeking advice. So go find your next victim to purposely be a douchebag to.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nova said:


> Whoa, what is the issue??
> What is wrong with having a rabbit tied up to a leash?? She has a harness made SPECIFICALLY for rabbits (so clearly people tie their rabbits on leashes!) and has a long leash that she can run around on... There really is nothing around here to get spooked by...
> 
> To Crofty...FYI it is German ShepHERD Dog not german shepard. They have been raised with rabbits and do not give them a second thought.
> ...


but wild rabbits are naturally fearful of dogs so how could a mating with a wild rabbit have happened if the GSD is around?

and please take on board that if she does happen to be pregnant by a wild rabbit the chances are high she will have problems passing the babies, she could then need an emergency spay.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nova said:


> Whoa, what is the issue??
> What is wrong with having a rabbit tied up to a leash?? She has a harness made SPECIFICALLY for rabbits (so clearly people tie their rabbits on leashes!) and has a long leash that she can run around on... There really is nothing around here to get spooked by...
> 
> To Crofty...FYI it is German ShepHERD Dog not german shepard. They have been raised with rabbits and do not give them a second thought.
> ...


You are clearly not listening to the advice though are you?!! No dog no matter how good they are should be left unsupervised with a bunny, just like i would never leave them alone with a baby!

Leaving a rabbit on a harness is *cruel* she could get the chain wrapped round her leg and break it easily, your dog is not sitting over her, what if he doesnt see a predator or a bird of prey??? Rabbits are prey animals and have a flight or fight instinct anything could spook them! You've already been told that and yet you keep arguing so what kind of reaction do you expect from people here?

Oh I'm terribly sorry I meant german shepherd 

Stop playing the victim you clearly have no intention of doing whats right for your rabbit and having her spayed because 'none of your others got cancer or pregnant'  we have given you the information and I am seriously shocked and disgusted you think this is an acceptable way to keep a rabbit.

I just feel sorry for the poor bun in question.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I am not trying to pick on you or anything....but can you not see how an accident can happen? Her hopping around the garden...doing a u turn...chain around her neck....panic to try and get it off her neck....one strangled bunny. All this takes is the time, say, for you to go to the toilet. Why can't you build her a big run, or rabbit proof your garden? Rabbit harnesses are designed for people who a) want to take their rabbit for a walk or b) people who don't have enclosed gardens so that THEY can walk them around and let them stretch their legs.

Also, be wary about leaving your dogs out, some wild animals are very nasty, and if your dog would pick a fight with them, its best not to leave them out. My mums spaniel picked a fight with a badger once - very nasty results.

If you don't like an answer, dont get your back up. It only causes arguements. Just graciously accept constructive criticism. People arent out to bully you, just caring about your rabbits welfare. These sort of things can and DO happen, they arent just making it up you know.

Also, is your bun vaccinated? you never answered xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm finding it very hard to believe this story. I've heard of rabbits being kept in tiny cages and rabbits being left to free range in a garden but never ever have I heard of a rabbit being left on a lead all day. 

Where abouts are you from? Is it common where you are to tie rabbits up?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I'm finding it very hard to believe this story. I've heard of rabbits being kept in tiny cages and rabbits being left to free range in a garden but never ever have I heard of a rabbit being left on a lead all day.
> 
> Where abouts are you from? Is it common where you are to tie rabbits up?


sounds as tho the op is in North America as theyve mentioned coyotes.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> sounds as tho the op is in North America as theyve mentioned coyotes.


It could be genuine then!  I've seen on those American rescue programmes dogs tied up on chains in yards. I only hope it isn't for that poor rabbits sake.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kammie said:


> It could be genuine then!  I've seen on those American rescue programmes dogs tied up on chains in yards. I only hope it isn't for that poor rabbits sake.


yes chaining dogs up does seem to be very common over there

perhaps its same with rabbits aswell then


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Guinea Pig/Rabbit run - Tesco.Direct

Leash/Harness Problem solved.

Take her to the vets to get her checked is all I can say.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nova said:


> Lol it does sound ridiculous but it is true! I have her on her little chain that I got at home depot and she is tied to an apple tree.
> 
> I asked about pregnancy not peoples advice on spaying/tying them up. So I am asking for help/opinions on those that have had pregnant rabbits before or who know about it as I have no clue.
> 
> ...


Am sorry...actually I am not. Listen to people. You could risk the neck/back/life of your rabbit keeping it on a leash. NO animal LOVER would do this.

For the SAFETY of your rabbit...get a run. Get a 20ft dog kennel if you like...that would be amazing. But not unsupervised on a leash.

Secondly the dogs would prevent rabbits coming near yours.

If your rabbit is pregnant then you have obviously mated it. I have hear a few cover stories in the past...so whether or nto this is true about the leash etc I don't know...but for your rabbit to be pregnant involves you. If you haven't mated her then she is not pregnant.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Nova said:


> Whoa, what is the issue??
> What is wrong with having a rabbit tied up to a leash?? She has a harness made SPECIFICALLY for rabbits (so clearly people tie their rabbits on leashes!) and has a long leash that she can run around on... There really is nothing around here to get spooked by...
> 
> To Crofty...FYI it is German ShepHERD Dog not german shepard. They have been raised with rabbits and do not give them a second thought.
> ...


ok, I stand corrected (wow I really thought this was a joke....)

Right first off just because they sell harnesses it doesn't make them right, a rabbit can easily break it's neck if sent into a blind panic, have you not heard or rabbit runs????

If your dog truly does sit and "guard" your rabbit the likelihood of her being pregnant is even slimmer as a wild rabbit would not have taken that risk.

I suggest you get your poor rabbit a proper run and get her spayed as 80% of does go on to contract uterine cancer by the age of 5 and once she is spayed you won't have any issue with prenancies and you can get her a neutered friend. Do you get your rabbit vaccinated?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

As your dogs are around your rabbit, and wild rabbits are naturally very nervous animals, I would highly doubt that your rabbit is pregnant from a wild rabbit. Therefore I would guess that she's having a phantom pregnancy. Phantom pregnancies have all the symptoms of normal pregnancies, even producing milk. Therefore I would advise going to the vet and getting her spayed to stop her having phantom pregnancies as they are stressful for the rabbit to go through.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am not jumping on the bandwagon. I just find it hard to believe that a wild rabbit would approach yours if there are dogs around. Even rabbits think of their own safety before 'nookie'

I see you mention coyote's, so you are probably not in the uk, maybe that is the done thing there then? I am the uk and it is not the done thing here, I think thats why people have become quite worried for the buns safety. 

I think the only advice I can therefore offer is to get her to the vets and they can give you some answers.

Good luck with whatever the outcome is.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh my actual god!!! i am finding it very hard to keeep my temper here!!
i dont care if you only came on to ask advice if your rabbit is pregnant, we can not help you with that! the only way to tell is to get an ultra sound or x-ray, if you think she is pregnant then STOP picking her up and poking her, also do not palpate her again

as for keeping her on a leash, is her harness metal too? beacuse if that isnt she can easily chew that.....
also, keeping her on a leash un supervised is idiotic, especially as secure as you say, if she spooks and yes she can spook, rabbits are PREY animals, and can spook at something as simple as a bird flying above them, also happy rabbits binky, which could be worse then if she spooked, if she made 1 sudden movement near the end of that chain, the force of that would be strong enough to snap her spine and kill, if it didnt kill her instantly, you would then be left facing a rabbit screaming in pain, who you needed to take to the vet to be put to sleep
get her a run, you have a big garden, theres no reason why you can get her a HUGE run, but you are obviously just thinking about your pocket 

as for the spaying, that is just..... beyond words, just how many rabbits have you had in the past? and just how long did that live? rabbits with the correct care can like to 10 - 15 years
80% of ALL unspayed does will have uterine cancer by the age of just 5, it is a sad, but true fact
RWAF: Uterine Cancer in the doe

as for leaving your german shepherd alone with your rabbit (and dont go all prissy on me saying its a GSD i know full well what they are, i had one) you should NEVER leave any dog alone with a rabbit!! mine have been raised around small furries their whole life, but it is asking for trouble leaving them alone, it only takes one moment of weakness and your rabbit is a nice chew toy

and at this point i think we should all walk away, as its very obvious the OP is right and nothing we can say will change their mind


----------

